# TV Stand



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a project that I completed for my sisters new basement. It is my first in-depth project and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

hubaseball,
I love it, I like that the storage comes out, and its not just a door. I saw something in a mag for kitchen cabinets with a storage system like yours. are you going natural, or do you plan to stain this wonderful piece?


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a limited amount of space to work with so I thought I would do the DVD storage drawers on the sides. I ended up using an oak stain but I don't have any photos of them on my computer. When I do Iwill post them. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

